# Tradentity FX: Potential good investment?



## shezian (11 March 2015)

HI
Just wondering your thoughts on these guys?

http://www.tradentity.com

Has anyone invested in them or heard anything about them? I have some spare money to invest and would like to diversify. 

Thanks Sue


----------

